# Big Smoke Chicago



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

For those of you in the Midwest that can't make it to CigarFest, try the Big Smoke in Chicago:

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA ... icago.html


----------

